# New huntin buddy



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Bought a pup finally. Got a black female Lab. She is two weeks old and I don't know if I can wait another 4 weeks until she gets to come home. The dam is the best lab you will ever meet and the pedigree is awesome. Both the sire and dam are excellent hunting dogs. The yellow pups are some of the biggest pups I have ever seen.

I bought mine for $800 and the breeder has dropped the price to $500. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=7009767&cat=&lpid= If you are interested I can email you the pedigree.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Let the fun begin! I like that you chose the dark side 8) .


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool! Those should be some nice pups. Labs are all-around great dogs. Get on a training program and remember to have fun!


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Once you go black you never go back!


----------

